# Zandervorfach



## Augustiner (16. Mai 2005)

Servus!

Ist ein Stahlvorfach fürs Zanderfischen zu stark? Spüren die Zander da Stahlvorfach weil sie ja auch ziehmlich scheu sind?
Welche Vorfach sollte man beim Zanderfischen hernehmen??
Ich hoffe es kann mir wer weiterhelfen!

Augustiner


----------



## ThomasRö (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*

Wenn Hechte vorkommen auf jeden Fall Stahl, alles andere hält den Hechtzähnen nicht stand und wäre nicht waidgerecht. Wenn keine Hechte vorkommen, tut es ein monofiles oder - wenn es Hindernissen wie Muschelbänke gibt - Kevlarvorfach auch!


----------



## Regentaucher (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*

Ich verwende immer Stahl (Flexonit min. 0,36) 7x7 und 70cm lang. Hardmono auf Zander verwende ich auf keinen Fall, da ich schon zu oft gesehn habe, wie kapitale Zander das Mono als Bubblegum benutzten und abrissen


----------



## Ghanja (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*

Von Cannelle gibt es ein paar nette Sachen. Ich verwende deren Multiflex und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist schön dünn und hält auch was aus.


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*

Zu allererst sollte man zwischen Kunst- und Naturködern unterscheiden, was dann Einfluss auf die Vorfachlänge und Beschaffenheit hat.
Und ob wie schon gesagt Hechte im Gewässer vorkommen, was aber nicht unbedingt Einfluss hat, da ein Stahlvorfach fast mehr Vorteile als Nachteile mit sich bringt.

Bei Kunstködern kann das Stahlvorfach ruhig stärker ausfallen und muss auch nich von der weichsten Sorte sein.
Anders bei Naturködern wo das Vorfach schon 7x7 sein sollte, weil es einfach weicher ist. Oft sogar weicher als Monofile mit dem gleichen Durchmesser.

Wichtig sind auch nicht "Markenvorfächer" sondern die Qualität des Vorfachs
insgesamt.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*

Wie schon beschrieben wurde, ist Stahl bei Hechtvorkommen Pflicht, oder sollte es zumindest sein. Was ich sehr wichtig finde, ist die Länge des Vorfachs. Je länger das Vorfach, desto mehr spielt es seine Weichheit/Flexibilität aus, d.h. selbst ein 1x7-Vorfach wirkt über die Länge relativ weich. Ich verwende als Vorfach für Naturköder  Flexonit, welches schon von Natur aus sehr weich ist.
Überhaupt finde ich die Fertigvorfächer einfach zu kurz. Sie sind ab ca. 30cm als Vorfach für Kunstköder sicherlich ausreichend, allerdings nicht zum Einsatz mit Köfi. 
Abraten möchte ich von den Fertigvorfächern, die zusätzlich noch eine Kunststoffummantelung besitzen. Die sind einfach viel zu steif.


----------



## vertikal (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*

Der Zander gehört zu meinen favorisierten Zielfischen und nach einigen Experimenten mit Hardmono und dem Verlust zweier schwerer Raubfische durch gebrochenes Hardmono, benutze ich mittlerweile ausschließlich Seven-Strand-Stahlvorfach (brüniert wegen der Lichtreflexe, nicht ummantelt). 
Mit der richtigen Zange, ein paar Hülsen, Wirbeln und einer halben Stunde Zeit hat man schnell Vorfächer so hergestellt, dass sie auf den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck optimal abgestimmt sind. 

Ich halte sie mittlerweile nach Tragkraft sortiert in verschiedenen Vorfachtaschen vor und beschrifte mir die einzelnen Tütchen noch mit der jeweiligen Länge. So klappt alles schnell und ohne große Sucherei (was einen im Winter bei Minusgraden wieder zugute kommt). Außerdem behält man die Übersicht und merkt, wenn ein bestimmter Typ zur Neige geht. 

Beim Fischen mit Kunstködern reagiert der Zander/Hecht in erster Linie auf den Bewegungs-/Farbreiz des geführten Köders, ob nun beim Schleppen, Twistern, Blinkern, Jerken und was es sonst noch für schöne Freizeitbeschäftigungen gibt. In den seltensten Fällen hat der Raubfisch die Zeit, respektive einen Grund, zunächst das verwendete Vorfach zu überprüfen und im Falle eines verwendeten Stahlvorfaches dankend auf das Angebot zu verzichten. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, noch nie einen Zander aufgrund des verwendeten Stahlvorfaches vom Anbiß veschreckt zu haben. Selbst in der Sorpetalsperre (Hochsauerland), einem der klarsten Gewässer das ich kenne, fing ich im letzten Jahr beim Schleppen auf Grandma am Stahlvorfach einen Zander von 10 Pfund. 

Meines Erachtens handeln Angler, die ohne Stahlvorfach auf Zander fischen grob fahrlässig und nehmen in Kauf, dass ein Hecht oder auch ein Zander das Vorfach zerreißt und mit dem Drilling im Schlund elendig verendet. Dafür fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis! Wir bewegen uns als Angler auf einem Gebiet, auf dem wir täglich mit lebendigen Kreaturen zu tun haben. Diese verdienen unsere Achtung. 

Selbst beim Vertikalangeln, bei dem der Köder oft ohne jede Bewegung still gehalten wird, verwende ich das Stahlvorfach. Ich weiß, dass etliche Vertikalfischer mit immer feineren Monofilen und ohne Stahl-/Hardmonovorfach auf Zander fischen und finde dieses Verhalten zum :v

Ich kann gut auf den einen oder anderen Biß verzichten (was auch erst noch zu beweisen wäre!) anstatt zu riskieren, daß ein Raubfisch abreißt und verludert. Muß aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen,

meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zandervorfach*



> Meines Erachtens handeln Angler, die ohne Stahlvorfach auf Zander fischen grob fahrlässig und nehmen in Kauf, dass ein Hecht oder auch ein Zander das Vorfach zerreißt und mit dem Drilling im Schlund elendig verendet. Dafür fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis!Wir bewegen uns als Angler auf einem Gebiet, auf dem wir täglich mit lebendigen Kreaturen zu tun haben. Diese verdienen unsere Achtung.


Ich finde dass sich einige Zanderangler dieses Statement einmal hinter ihre Ohren schreiben sollten. Zu oft habe ich hier schon gelesen, Stahl würde auf Zander in jeder Beziehung abschreckend wirken. Schlimmer noch, ich muss es immer und immer wieder erleben, dass selbst in Gewässern mit starkem Hechtbestand ohne Stahl gefischt wird. Leider immer nach dem Motto "Koste es was es wolle..."


----------

